# common merganser mounts



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Well here a par of common merganser that I shot this year the drake was very good size.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool...another lawndart lover! 8)

edit:

heres mine 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet lookin lawndarts.!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

wow that looks really good! I like that mount. I think all of the lawndart are pretty cool looking.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

gettin better steven! those look good. i love them fish ducks. sorry longgun, FROG ducks!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> gettin better steven! those look good. i love them fish ducks. sorry longgun, FROG ducks!!


lol, you would not believe what i have found in these things from time to time. the drake i have pictured had 7 inch shiner in his throat...i chose a frog for this comp piece to make a point because they will hammer anything they view as prey...minnow, frog, tadpole, watersnake, beetles ect. VERY Opportunistic.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun, did you enter that piece at last years taxidermy show? Great looking piece!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Longgun, did you enter that piece at last years taxidermy show? Great looking piece!


yes sir...both birds went blue, netting me best of Novice, and the base garnered me Deltas Best Habitat Award. I was a VERY VERY HAPPY CAMPER to say the least!

while im toot'n the horn...i had a third entry, something i did for RJMAX4 (a snow mallard)...it went blue too. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. I knew I had seen that mount somewhere...I looked it over in person, absolutely remarkable! Congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thankyou very much. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

John Im going to bring you two of them so you can do me a mount like that with a couple frogs.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

good deal...would love to!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> good deal...would love to!!!


K after we get a house and see where we are with the money and then I will go chase them and get them to you.


----------

